# sealer or shower curtain



## gtlightning (Oct 16, 2010)

I just got an African Sulcata for my son (really for me though). I have to say this forum is full of useful information. Here is my question: Should I use a sealer or a shower curtain so that the wood does not rot out from the damp substrate? I'm going to paint my table black on the outside but was not for sure about the inside. i don't think the shower curtin would look that good. I know I could trim out the edges with wood, but really don't want to see it. I'm afraid with the sealer it will have harmful fumes. Has anyone ever seal their tables?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 16, 2010)

I used a shower curtain liner and stapled it into place then put enough substrate up over the top so you couldn't see it. I did that 5 years ago in a tort table that has a colony of box turtles in it so it is a wet damp situation all the time but the same liner is still in place. I think it has worked very well for me. I'd be afraid of a sealer...


----------



## gtlightning (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks, that is what I was leaning towards. I sure don't want to harm the little guy.


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't know if its an option at this point, but I like to use tubs or large glass tanks instead of wood now, just for this reason. Vision and Waterland make the best, most suitable ones. Don't listen to all the stuff about how glass tanks are evil. They are the best thing going precisely for all the reasons those people say they are bad. They hold in heat and restrict air flow. Perfect! My torts can stay warmer for less electricity and its easier to maintain good humidity.

Here's a care sheet I typed up for hatchlings and babies. It covers housing too.
http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 17, 2010)

I lined my table with linoleum and silicon. It held up pretty well until my russians began to try digging out of the corners at which point they ripped little holes in it. If your torts a digger, then I know linoleum is not your best option and presumably a shower curtain could have the same problem. Something to think about, though I'm not advocating a sealant since I have no experience with that.

My redfoot that is on the table right now is doing very well with the linoleum however. Couldn't have a better lining for her.

Enclosure looks great, though you must live in a dangerous part of town to need to keep your gun so close.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Gtlightning:

Welcome to the forum!!

In my opinion (which is really worthless now, because you've already built your very nice-looking tort table) when you're housing a young sulcata, its best to go the cheapest way possible because they grow so fast. They soon outgrow any indoor habitat you put them in.

I like that your table is stand-alone. It will make a great addition to any room. It seems plenty big enough for a baby sulcata.

One of our members (I can't remember if it was GBTortoises or just who it was) uses non-toxic paint to coat the bare wood in his habitats. He's been doing this for years and the paint holds up nicely with no toxicity to the inhabitants. Sorry, I looked for the thread but I can't find it.


----------



## -ryan- (Oct 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> Don't know if its an option at this point, but I like to use tubs or large glass tanks instead of wood now, just for this reason. Vision and Waterland make the best, most suitable ones. Don't listen to all the stuff about how glass tanks are evil. They are the best thing going precisely for all the reasons those people say they are bad. They hold in heat and restrict air flow. Perfect! My torts can stay warmer for less electricity and its easier to maintain good humidity.
> 
> Here's a care sheet I typed up for hatchlings and babies. It covers housing too.
> http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies



I definitely agree. I actually put all of my fresh hatchlings in glass tanks, which I feel is a good idea for the reasons you stated (holding in heat and humidity) as well as the fact that I know many of them are going to end up in aquarium habitats when the retailer I work with sells them. They understand how the glass works when they are raised with it.

I was thinking about ordering a large waterland tub, so I was wondering if you (or anyone else) had any experience with them. I want something that will hold up for the long-haul, and I really like the fact that they are light weight. I am trying to cut down on weight right now, and the enclosure my red foot is in is about the same size as the tub (maybe a touch smaller) but it weighs a hundred pounds more than the waterland tub (empty).


----------



## Cameron (Oct 18, 2010)

good to see you on here Mike, lots of great info on here. the table is looking good. i would definitely use the shower curtain liner in the table you are making. also, i would definitely try and follow the care sheet that Tom gave you the link to. He knows sulcatas.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 18, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Enclosure looks great, though you must live in a dangerous part of town to need to keep your gun so close.



Lmao!


----------



## Balboa (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice Looking Table!
I'm a Newb so what I say don't mean nothin compared to those that've already posted, but I'll throw in my 2 cents too.

That looks like mdf to me, so personally I'd seal it. That stuff seems to disintegrate from a drop of water, and any rip in a liner could destroy it quickly. I went ahead and used exterior grade varnish on my enclosure, yes its nasty stuff, but once FULLY cured its not really a big deal. (IMHO). Curing can be sped up with lotsa heat and circulation. Folks Build plywood fishtanks painted with Swimming Pool Grade epoxies, also nasty stuff, and keep delicate fish in them with no problems, you just don't add water and fish 4 hours after painting. Most paints are basically plastic (as are shower curtains, and have you ever smelt a fresh out of the package shower curtain? mmm chemicals), and that's exactly what most folks keep baby torts in, plastic tubs.

If it is really a concern, maybe seal the wood, then line it to limit actual contact to the sealer, but at least its there if the liner leaks.

Just a few useless thoughts


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 19, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Nice Looking Table!
> I'm a Newb so what I say don't mean nothin compared to those that've already posted, but I'll throw in my 2 cents too.
> 
> That looks like mdf to me, so personally I'd seal it. That stuff seems to disintegrate from a drop of water, and any rip in a liner could destroy it quickly. I went ahead and used exterior grade varnish on my enclosure, yes its nasty stuff, but once FULLY cured its not really a big deal. (IMHO). Curing can be sped up with lotsa heat and circulation. Folks Build plywood fishtanks painted with Swimming Pool Grade epoxies, also nasty stuff, and keep delicate fish in them with no problems, you just don't add water and fish 4 hours after painting. Most paints are basically plastic (as are shower curtains, and have you ever smelt a fresh out of the package shower curtain? mmm chemicals), and that's exactly what most folks keep baby torts in, plastic tubs.
> ...



Agreed about MDF...sawdust mixed w/ white glue!

OTOH, a baby sulcata will out grow that box amazingly quickly, so it only has to last a few years, if that.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 19, 2010)

I paint mine with a good quality light colored semi-gloss latex alkyd enamel paint. This finish lasts for years and years, is very easy to clean and maintain and doesn't chip or wear even. Most of my enclosures have been in use for over 25 years and I've only needed to repaint the interior of them once in that time.

Any good quality clear polyurethane sealer can be used too as long as it is allowed to properly cure before introducing animals to it. 

Plywood would have been a better choice than MDF board. Plywood is more stable in humid conditions and with direct moisture contact. Even more so if it is well sealed.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 19, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> I paint mine with a good quality light colored semi-gloss latex alkyd enamel paint. This finish lasts for years and years, is very easy to clean and maintain and doesn't chip or wear even. Most of my enclosures have been in use for over 25 years and I've only needed to repaint the interior of them once in that time.
> 
> Any good quality clear polyurethane sealer can be used too as long as it is allowed to properly cure before introducing animals to it.
> 
> Plywood would have been a better choice than MDF board. Plywood is more stable in humid conditions and with direct moisture contact. Even more so if it is well sealed.



I splurge for nautical grade plywood...a bit more expensive, but it'll literally last forever.

After building anything from ngp, I set it out in the yard for a week to get plenty of sun/air, just in case the water-proofing is fresh.


----------

